# comment désactiver ma "FaceTime HD Camera" MPB



## Calimerosx (4 Février 2013)

Bonjour/'Soir

comme il est bien stipulé sur le titre de mon sujet, j'aimerais pourvoir désactiver la camera de mon MBP  early 2011 définitivement , j'ai déjà essayer avec un tuto pour "iSight" mais cela ne marche pas avec ma webcam apparemment ...

Svp dites moi s'il ya une solution ? merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2013)

"Définitivement", ça passe par le matériel => débranchement de la carte mère.


----------



## Calimerosx (4 Février 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> "Définitivement", ça passe par le matériel => débranchement de la carte mère.


lol, pardon il me semble que je me suis mal exprimer...  comme j'ai dis sur mon message précédent j'ai tenté une manip pour désactivé la cam "iSight"  donc ma cam s'est désactiver un instant et après un redémarrage elle a Re-Fonctionner ...

je souhaite virer le pilote comme sous windows par exemple  ...


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2013)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait.

Mais je pense que si tu déplaces le kext (driver) Apple_iSight.kext (qui doit être le même pour isght ou facetimehd) alors tu n'auras plus ta webcam intégrée.

C'est ici: /System/Library/Extensions


----------



## Calimerosx (4 Février 2013)

Non en fait j'ai passer cette commande que j'ai trouver sur le Forum Apple ! 
ça désactive la cam mais une fois redémarrer elle re-fonctionne



> chmod 000 /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component/Contents/MacOS/Quick TimeUSBVDCDigitizer


----------



## edd72 (5 Février 2013)

Oui donc, ça retire tous les droits sur ce fichier.
J'imagine qu'ils sont rétablis au démarrage.

Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas exécuter automatiquement cette commande au démarrage (genre un bête Automator -en tant qu'application- avec un seul enchainement qui est un script Shell -celui-ci-)


----------



## Calimerosx (5 Février 2013)

je ne sais pas si ça marchera car il faut se connecter en tant que "Root" user à chaque fois sinon la commande passe pas et la j'ai tenté de le faire et apparemment la camera se remet à re-fonctionner même avant le redémarrage  si en persiste à fermer et ouvrir "photo booth" par example ... ce que je souhaite c'est de pouvoir viré le pilote complétement sauf que je n'arrive pas à le trouver dans le dossier "System/Library/QuickTime" :rose:


----------



## edd72 (5 Février 2013)

Ce n'est pas un pilote ça mais une bibliothèque, les pilotes (drivers) sont là où je te l'ai indiqué.

Si tu veux vraiment virer le fichier dont tu changes les droits, tu as juste à ouvrir le paquet QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component


----------



## Calimerosx (5 Février 2013)

dites moi ce que je dois faire exactement S'il vous plait ! ou je peux trouver : QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component ... je suis sous SL 10.6.8 et comment faire pour le virer ou faire un backup.


----------



## zazthemac (6 Février 2013)

Un morceau de scotch opaque dessus? ok je sors.


----------



## Calimerosx (6 Février 2013)

zazthemac a dit:


> Un morceau de scotch opaque dessus? ok je sors.


LOL jadhère , prends la porte avec toi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h28 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un pilote ça mais une bibliothèque, les pilotes (drivers) sont là où je te l'ai indiqué.
> 
> Si tu veux vraiment virer le fichier dont tu changes les droits, tu as juste à ouvrir le paquet QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component



UP :rose:


----------



## Calimerosx (9 Février 2013)

UP


----------



## edd72 (9 Février 2013)

Tu vas ici: /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component
(Depuis la racine de ton DD, System = système, Library=Bibliothèque, etc.)

Tu clique-droit et fait afficher le contenu du paquet, tu continues Contents/MacOS

Et là tu as le fichier en question.

Autre solution:

```
mv /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component/Contents/MacOS/Quick TimeUSBVDCDigitizer ~/Desktop/
```
Et là tu le retrouves le fichier qui a été déplacé (donc supprimé de sa place initiale) vers ton Bureau (pour backup)


----------



## Calimerosx (9 Février 2013)

bien-vu edd72 j'avais du mal avec System ( Racine ) et System ( le dossier) ... j'ai réussi a trouver le dossier Grace à toi... donc j'ai viré le fichier ( backup sur le bureau) j'ai fais une réparation de permission ensuite redémarrer mais helas la cam est toujours fonctionelle =/ :rose:


----------



## edd72 (9 Février 2013)

Et le fichier est réapparu à sa place d'origine?

(si tel est le cas, opte pour la solution Automator que je t'ai indiqué plus haut)


----------



## Calimerosx (10 Février 2013)

bonjour!  oui oui le fichier est réapparu :sick: je vais tenter avec automator ! je vous tien au courant


----------



## edd72 (10 Février 2013)

------


----------



## Calimerosx (12 Mars 2013)

bonsoir!! désolé pour l'absence j'était en déplacement ... alors j'ai tenté la procédure mais même avec cette astuce  elle marche toujours si on persiste a l'ouvrir 2/ 3 fois elle marche


----------



## Calimerosx (2 Avril 2013)

up


----------



## PDD (2 Avril 2013)

Sous 10.8.3 ma caméra n'est jamais active (sauf si je l'active volontairement!) ou bien je me trompe?


----------



## Calimerosx (3 Avril 2013)

bah justement! je veux la désactiver complétement que même si on persiste à l'ouvrir elle s'allume pas


----------



## Calimerosx (6 Avril 2013)

UP


----------



## subsole (6 Avril 2013)

zazthemac a dit:


> Un morceau de scotch opaque dessus? ok je sors.



Je plussois. 
Et c'est impirtable. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Sinon, teste ça (Lion)  ====> http://techslaves.org/isight-disabler/


----------



## thun (6 Avril 2013)

une question pourquoi vouloir la désactiver ?


----------



## Calimerosx (8 Avril 2013)

@Subsole : ça à marcher merci mais j'ai un nouveau souci, quand je branche ma Cam Usb  (microsoft lifecam studio) elle ne marche pas non plus :/


----------



## subsole (9 Avril 2013)

Calimerosx a dit:


> @Subsole : ça à marcher merci mais j'ai un nouveau souci, quand je branche ma Cam Usb  (microsoft lifecam studio) elle ne marche pas non plus :/



Clique sur l'autre bouton.  







Plus sérieusement, ta caméra USB doit utiliser le même driver "générique" que l'iSight.
Dans ce cas, lorsque tu désactives l'iSight, la seconde caméra est également désactivée.


----------



## Calimerosx (10 Avril 2013)

Merci *Subsole* ,j'ai cliquer sur "*Enable Isight*" et le tout à fonctionner sans souci ! mais je souhaite désactiver seulement la cam intégrée ! et pouvoir utiliser seulement la Cam USB en cas de besoin !


----------

